# Actualizar un PCB de ultiboard según su esquemático.



## metalfox6383 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola:

Uso los programa Multisim y Ultiboard. He diseño el PCB de un circuito, ya está ruteado y terminado. Pero he querido actualizar mi diagrama cambiando y agregando componentes. ¿Cómo actulalizo el PCB (los nets y los modelos de los componentes) sin la necesidad de hacer el ruteado de nuevo?

Gracias.


----------



## FernandoD (Nov 25, 2010)

Lo que necesitas hacer es realizar los cambios pertinentes en Multisim y después hacer una "anotación hacia Ultiboard" (Forward Annotation) para actualizar y sincronizar el diseño. Esta opción se encuentra en Multisim en el menú Transferir. Dependiendo qué versión tengas (10 u 11) cambia un poquito esta función. Como siempre has primero una copia de respaldo de todos tus archivos, solo por sí acaso.

Saludos,


----------



## metalfox6383 (Nov 30, 2010)

Excelente tu ayuda, me ha servido muy bien. Gracias!


----------



## mexmike (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola,

Ref. Multisim.

Estoy intentando usar un potenciómetro dual en una PCB, pero no sé cómo colocar los dos componentes individuales "Potentiometer_Rated" de Multisim en el mismo paquete para usarlos con Ultiboard. 

Es fácil crear un componente sin simulación, pero quiero poder simular el circuito y transferir todos los componentes a PCB.

Pregunta: ¿Hay alguna forma de usar dos "Potentiometer_Rated" en el mismo paquete sin tener que crear un nuevo componente?


He intentado crear un nuevo componente de varias secciones con simulación, tomando prestado el modelo "Potentiometer_Rated". ¡Aquí es donde encuentro problemas!

Pasos 1 a 3: Sin problema.

Paso 4: Doy los nombres de los pines de los símbolos 1 a 3 y los asigno a la parte A y los pines 4 a 6 a la parte B.

Paso 5: Asigno los pines del símbolo 1-6 a los pines del paquete 1 al 6.

Paso 6: Pensé que podría reutilizar los datos del modelo del "Potentiometer_Rated" en la Sección A y B, pero me da un error que tengo 5 pines del modelo y 3 pines del símbolo cuando hago esto.

Pregunta: ¿Puedo modificar los datos del modelo para que funcionen en este caso?

Gracias de antemano por cualquier consejo.


----------

